# ANTIFA wants to kill your dogs too



## Melensdad

From one of the ANTIFA web pages


----------



## MrLiberty

Melensdad said:


> From one of the ANTIFA web pages





I'm going to say something that might piss a few people off.  These are not democrats, right now it seems that they are part of the democrats movement to fight Trump, but they are not.  These pukes are anarchists who want to destroy our republic.  They do not care one wit about parties, and it would do well for congress to label these bastards what they are domestic terrorists.


----------



## Catavenger

This makes no sense.
This page says that Trump supporters deny the Holocaust and are  antisemitic  Holocaust deniers https://nycantifa.wordpress.com/2016/11/29/new-yorks-alt-right-part-i/



When actually Trump supports the state of Israel.

http://www.jewishpress.com/blogs/th...-israeli-settlements-by-any-potus/2017/02/07/

Melensdad  can I have a link for the ANTIFA website where you found that picture in your post please so I can post it in Facebook?


----------



## 300 H and H

Give them two taps, one to the torso and one to the head. Works every time. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> I'm going to say something that might piss a few people off.  These are not democrats, right now it seems that they are part of the democrats movement to fight Trump, but they are not.  These pukes are anarchists who want to destroy our republic.  They do not care one wit about parties, and it would do well for congress to label these bastards what they are domestic terrorists.



That may be true Libs, but the f***ing cack sackers still most closely align themselves with the left then they do with the right.  Given that, I consider these assholes more like Demoncrap bastard step children.  

This is why I love watching westerns.  Back then they simply took these assholes out to the nearest Hickory tree and hung the bastards.  Why can't we do that anymore, its the same Constitution.


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> Give them two taps, one to the torso and one to the head. Works every time.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Any one of those lunatics tries to feed any of that crap to my dogs they're going to be burning in hell in no time flat.  Although I disagree with Kirk, I practice and find that 2 taps to the torso and one to the head works better for me.


----------



## 300 H and H

EastTexFrank said:


> Any one of those lunatics tries to feed any of that crap to my dogs they're going to be burning in hell in no time flat.  Although I disagree with Kirk, I practice and find that 2 taps to the torso and one to the head works better for me.



With a hammer as I was referring to, two to the torso is a waste of time. The head blow is the deal maker. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> With a hammer as I was referring to, two to the torso is a waste of time. The head blow is the deal maker.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



No further comment!!!!


----------

